# Levis Shrink to Fit Diary: Day 1



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, having read up on various methods of shrinking Levis to fit just right, I went with the bathtub method, which I haven't done in some time. Let me tell you, climbing into the tub in your clothes feels pretty weird to do, at least without the benefit of certain beverages.

So I filled the tub and turned the water navy blue in 20 minutes. Drained the tub, went with another filling. Spent maybe 40 minutes in the tub, then got out. Now the weird part: the pages I'd read said to dry them at maximum rate, wear them around. Well, contrary to popular belief, they are mostly dry within two hours. 

Verdict so far with updates to come: I normally wear 31/30 or 30/30 depending on the maker. Bought a 32/33 hoping to shrink to 31/30. Waistband is comfortable now, but length is just a tad long at the moment.

I'll let you know what happens next. I'm thinking I'll have to wash them for maximum shrink at some point.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I am fascinated by the whole STF process. I haven't felt the need to delve in, as my 501 one-wash are my single best-fitting item of clothing. No need to mess with success. I put them on, and my girlfriend said, "Buy. Those. Jeans." :aportnoy:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

If they just need a little more shrinking in length you can toss them in the dryer on high for 15-20 minutes when they're damp. I had to do this with mine and the length turned out perfect and I didn't lose the darkness of the original color by washing them in the washer.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm pondering washing them on hot, then wearing them wet until dry. Seems like it might be better than laying the in the tub again, plus the water can get hotter than I could stand while wearing them.

Any advice is appreciated. One thing I had forgotten - the denim seems very very thick and stiff. Wonder when it breaks in?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

For what it's worth, in my fairly extensive 501 experience they tend to continue to shrink slowly over the course of their life, so I wouldn't worry about the inseam.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

I am soooo thinking about doing this. How and how often do you wash them in the future without having them shrink?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

if you give them a nice full soak to start they'll only shrink back to that post-original soak state.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

chacend said:


> I am soooo thinking about doing this. How and how often do you wash them in the future without having them shrink?


There are generally three schools of thought

School 1: Wear and wash as you would a normal pair of jeans. As a result the dark color will slowly fade with each wash until they're a light blue.

School 2: Wear several times until you think they need a wash. Turn them inside out and soak in cold water with woolite or laundry detergent. Hang and allow to drip dry. The original dark color shouldn't ever fade much at all.

School 3: (for hardcore selvedge denim types) Almost never wash (e.g. once a year) and allow the jeans to slowly develop fades/spider webbing/creases naturally and then wash as in School 2.


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm glad you're doing this. I'm preparing my own jeans strategy at the moment.

I wrote an email to the Levi's customer service people asking about the relative benefits of STF over the preshrunk. Also, I asked about the degree to which the thigh measurements decrease as the waist measurement decreases. To my fairly specific, and relatively straight forward questions, I got the following response:

"Thanks for checking in with us. We recommend that you purchase these products true to size."

So... That was useless. Thanks, Levi's, for the great customer service!

I haven't entirely given up, though. But I'm eager to hear whatever lessons you learn from your STF experience.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> There are generally three schools of thought
> .....
> School 3: (for hardcore selvedge denim types) Almost never wash (e.g. once a year) and allow the jeans to slowly develop fades/spider webbing/creases naturally and then wash as in School 2.


I am not one who rejects, out of hand, the very suggestion of wearing jeans. Indeed, I very much like my Levi 501 Originals and my wife loves them! However, the thought of washing a pair, but once a year. just creeps me out. Have you any idea what might be growing in those beasts, after a years wear?


----------



## Denny (Sep 17, 2007)

I just shrunk my first pair of 501s. I went 1 inch bigger in the waist and 3 inches longer in the inseam. I wore them when I first got them (cuffed, obviously) for several wearings then I did the bathtub soak. They shortened I would estimate about 1.5 inches, so they are long. The waist did not shrink much at all and will stretch back out. So they are a bit big on me. I still am wearing them cuffed. I plan on washing them in the washer next instead of the bathtub thing, but I am in no hurry. My recommendation then, after doing one pair (raw denim, unwashed) would be to go true to waist size and 2 inches longer.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Interesting comment Denny, I have been thinking about going to the Levis store this weekend(if it doesn't snow too much). I wear a 38/40-34 in preshrunk demin. Going by your measurements I would get a 40-36 instead of a 38 inch inseam. I wonder if the difference in insseam shrinkage has to do with the temperature of the water you soaked in in the tub? I'd just hate to get a pair in 40-36 and have them shrink 3-4 inches, haha


----------



## vodomagoo (Jan 2, 2010)

I wear a 38/40 - 32 jean normally and ordered a 42-34 and they turned out perfectly. I soaked them in very very hot water in the tub for about 90 min then repeated again. They were almost there so I threw them in the washer for a short cycle on hot and now there just about perfect. I lost a little of the deep color, there now very blue but will get an awesome fade to them im sure


----------



## Denny (Sep 17, 2007)

dwebber18 said:


> Interesting comment Denny, I have been thinking about going to the Levis store this weekend(if it doesn't snow too much). I wear a 38/40-34 in preshrunk demin. Going by your measurements I would get a 40-36 instead of a 38 inch inseam. I wonder if the difference in insseam shrinkage has to do with the temperature of the water you soaked in in the tub? I'd just hate to get a pair in 40-36 and have them shrink 3-4 inches, haha


Hard to say - I think that is why there is so much discussion and the STF is an inexact science. My bathtub soak was as hot as I could stand it and adding hot water as it cooled down. The positive is that the STF are relatively cheap at ~$40, so you are not out much with experience gained if the first goes wrong. I don't know if mine will shorten after further washes - will update when I do.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> I am not one who rejects, out of hand, the very suggestion of wearing jeans. Indeed, I very much like my Levi 501 Originals and my wife loves them! However, the thought of washing a pair, but once a year. just creeps me out. Have you any idea what might be growing in those beasts, after a years wear?


Agreed. Maybe this is what all of the kids are doing, but I think it sounds weird.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Dumb but earnest question: What's the advantage of shrink-to-fit?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not being a owner myself yet, seems that they give a more custom fit as they conform and shrink to your body not a standard fit. Also the consensus is that they are made better, have heavier denim and are more traditionally styled than the newer ones. If its not snowing I'm going to head to the Levis store this weekend in hopes that they have a pair in my size. I'd like to find 42x38 but I doubt they make them. So I'll have to decide if I want 40x36, 40x38 or 42x36. Guess it all depends on if they shrink up 2 inches or 4 inches


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

/\ count me as one of the "kids"...........I'm not planning on a wash until this summer, and I've had this pair of stf's for about a month now. Aside from some dog slobber I haven't encountered anything too disgusting thus far to make me feel like they need a wash just yet.

When I soaked mine, I didn't lose that much dye at all, which I'm happy about since I want these to be as dark as possible for as long as possible. Not that i'm concerned with sick fades, just not a fan of washed out jeans.

It took two weeks of pretty regular (4+ day a week) wear to start to soften them. At this point, they no longer stand up on their own. The recommended sizing is pretty whack too, unless you want a pair of "mom" jeans.....I'm definitely sizing DOWN one on my next pair. And for the record, these occasionally go on sale @ my local levi's store (mine were $17), so its worth checking around.

:teacha:In styleforum's streetwear and denim there is enough info. to drown in about these jeans, anyone (over)thinkining a pair should give it a glance.

.......and...........this thread needs pictures!


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Shrink to fit jeans look to me like they have some nice, heavy fabric. But the whole complexity and fetish about caring for them puts me off. I wore many pairs of shrink to fit Levis as a kid, and never resorted to any of this hassle.

At least for me, the joy of jeans is that they are trashable - wear them hard. Wash them when dirty. Would Steve McQueen, James Dean, or any other icon of denim every have participated in such dandyism? (perhaps, but I like to think not.)


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I have worn and worn out about 3 pairs of STF 501's and innumable pairs of pre-washed Levi's. I will give you as much information as I can.
1) they say that SFT's shrink about 10% which I have found to be fairly accurate. I normally wear 28x30 in Levis, and I buy 29x32 in SFT's. I wash them in warm cycle and then in a dryer, and this seems to get all the shrinking done at once. This brings them to about 28x29.5 which is just about no-break on me. This can look good or depending on what shoes you wear them with and your build, so go longer or shorter at your discretion, but know that you might not get an exact length. (bear in mind that pre-washed and Sanforized jeans also often shrink a bit in length).
2) SFT denim behaves differently than Sanforized/prewashed. STF's shrink about 10% but stretch back out 5% as you wear them. This custom molds them to your body, but means that they will not have a strait fit. For me, they stretch back out in the thighs, and get baggy in the knees, while tapering below the knee and leaving a much smaller leg opening than on a Sanforized version of the same sized 501. STFs will follow the shape of you body much closer than that of other jeans, so if you want to hide over sized thighs, skinny calves, or a weird butt, STFs are not for you. That said, I find the custom fit to very comfortable, as it breaks in to give you more room wherever you need it.
3) I've seen pictures of denim heads who break in regular 501 stfs without washing them for a year, and ending up with pretty good fading and whiskering effects. However, these jeans will never look like selvage denim, but they take on their own look that is less extreme, but still pleasing. I would recommend against the whole not washing thing- there are better jeans for doing that, and these do just fine without special treatment. After all, they are work, pants, and should not be treated so preciously.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

KennethB said:


> Shrink to fit jeans look to me like they have some nice, heavy fabric. But the whole complexity and fetish about caring for them puts me off. I wore many pairs of shrink to fit Levis as a kid, and never resorted to any of this hassle.


I'm having the same thoughts. I started wearing jeans on a regular basis in 1955 and they continue to be my primary casual pants today. I doubt that this would be true if I thought I had to resort to all of this.

I haven't worn STF jeans since the mid-70's, but when I did all I did was buy them a little big, throw them in the washer and dryer, and wear them. As far as I know that's all everybody that I knew did. Somewhere along the way I started wearing 505s and then later switched to Lee jeans, but to me no matter which ones you wear the whole appeal is their simplicity.

Cruiser


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Forgive me for asking this question: Do these STFs sit in the waist or on the hips? Or to ask a better question, can one buy them and get to shrink so that they sit on the waist?

I am a young guy but I do not wear jeans much because most of them sit on the hips. I do not like the way how tucked-in shirts look with most jeans.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

You certainly can just throw STF in the wash, dry them and treat them like any old jeans. That's certainly what the vast majority of folks do with them. At that point, I see little real benefit to getting STF over preshrunk 501s. 

I've recently purchased two pair of STF. I found that going with the suggested sizing for the waist left me with a more 'relaxed' fit than I desired. With the second pair, I ordered my current waist size and followed the suggested length. These fit perfectly. They fit a little below my waist but above my hips.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

KennethB said:


> Shrink to fit jeans look to me like they have some nice, heavy fabric. But the whole complexity and fetish about caring for them puts me off. I wore many pairs of shrink to fit Levis as a kid, and never resorted to any of this hassle.
> 
> At least for me, the joy of jeans is that they are trashable - wear them hard. Wash them when dirty. Would Steve McQueen, James Dean, or any other icon of denim every have participated in such dandyism? (perhaps, but I like to think not.)


Hmm. This post brings it to light - there in lies one of the few things tradly about the jeans: that the process to make them "right" can be esoteric, require special treatment or be a pain in the hindquarters to do.

I love anything sartorially that requires more work than the average man would put in. Hence my twice a year love affair with my Barbour reproofing.

Anyhow, next step today is into the washer on hot, then to wear till dry.I'm beginning to agree that "add 3 inches" is bollocks. 2 seems more appropriate.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> Hence my twice a year love affair with my Barbour reproofing.


You actually do that?!? :icon_smile_big: I just ignore the wear and tear.


----------



## bedrock (Sep 12, 2007)

*let nature run its course*

I wear 501 almost every day. the same pair for the most part. I usually switch between 2 pair. I will not wash them before their time. the best results come when worn in the rain/snow/mud. absolutely fantastic results. kneel in garden, stroll in a storm. Mud is good for them. I think they are the original and the best. every other brand is trying to get that much sought after feel and fit. stick with the tradition. the price is right and the look is pure American classic. unbeatable. 
over and out.
b


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

smujd said:


> You actually do that?!? :icon_smile_big: I just ignore the wear and tear.


If you let too much of the wax come off, it will lose its waterproof capabilities.

Annoyingly enough, the reproofing makes it look almost brand new. But I abuse it, to in a few months it looks suitable again.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1, I think. Mine gets reproofed annually...sometime biannually. Hopefully I'm not permanently damaging the jacket, through my neglect!


----------



## cazoo (Jan 29, 2009)

Does shrinking a pair of Levis shorten the rise? I'm thinking of also getting a pair of STF but am not sure if the final outcome will be more like a pair of preshrunk 501s or if they will get more slim like a pair of 514s.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

The rise should not shrink in any appreciable way. Also, the molding effect of the jeans makes them stay up better. Since they shape to your body, they hold themselves in place better, rather like a worn in moccasin.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Based on my wearing so far (around the house), they are made of sturdier stuff than fashion denim. Good and tough! Trying the hot wash trick today, followed by wearing them wet again. I'll let you know what day 2 brings.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I finally found a pair locally. Took me about an hour of digging in 2 different stores because the employees swore they didn't carry them, but knew what they were. Low and behold I found a few pairs at each store, so looks like I win. The size I purchased is the 40x38. I normally wear a 38/40 and in the regular preshrunk I favored the 40. I really wanted 36" inseam but I couldn't find it unfortunately. So I took them home and threw them in the wash on my hot/cold setting for 30 minutes. Took them out and wore them wet for about 30 minutes and they were snug in all the right places and seem to fit quite well and have a great stiff feeling. However they were still about 1.5"-2" too long. So I put them in the dryer on high for 10 minutes and took them out and they were still too long. So they went back in the washer on the warm/warm cycle then I wore them for about 2 hours until they were mostly dry. They are still too long so I think I'll wash them on hot/cold again tonight and then put them in the dryer on max heat to see if they can take up any more. They aren't bad with boots, but since they are still the bunch a little weird, but with loafers they will be too long and I'll end up fraying them. Anyone have and idea to get another inch or so out of the length?


----------



## Denny (Sep 17, 2007)

dwebber18 said:


> Well I finally found a pair locally. Took me about an hour of digging in 2 different stores because the employees swore they didn't carry them, but knew what they were. Low and behold I found a few pairs at each store, so looks like I win. The size I purchased is the 40x38. I normally wear a 38/40 and in the regular preshrunk I favored the 40. I really wanted 36" inseam but I couldn't find it unfortunately. So I took them home and threw them in the wash on my hot/cold setting for 30 minutes. Took them out and wore them wet for about 30 minutes and they were snug in all the right places and seem to fit quite well and have a great stiff feeling. However they were still about 1.5"-2" too long. So I put them in the dryer on high for 10 minutes and took them out and they were still too long. So they went back in the washer on the warm/warm cycle then I wore them for about 2 hours until they were mostly dry. They are still too long so I think I'll wash them on hot/cold again tonight and then put them in the dryer on max heat to see if they can take up any more. They aren't bad with boots, but since they are still the bunch a little weird, but with loafers they will be too long and I'll end up fraying them. Anyone have and idea to get another inch or so out of the length?


So, are you agreeing with true size in the waist and 2" on the inseam? I don't think there is anyway to shorten them further. You can't really match the stitching to have them taken up but I suppose you could try. It is probably lesson learned and pick a different size next time.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah its looking like the 2" extra for the inseam is right on and the normal waist size is just right. I'll try to do some shrinking tonight, and see where it gets me. I would have rather had 40x36 but they didn't have any I could find, and noone in the store even knew they had shrink to fit at all. So that left me to dig and just get what I got. But at $20 they are close enough to make me happy, and I really just wanted a cheaper pair to experiment with to see if I liked them. If I can't find 40x36 locally going forward I'll just order them now that I know my sizing.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

From what I've read the bulk of the shrinking is accomplished during the initial soak. The subsequent washes/soaks seem to yield diminishing returns. This may be a "well duh" statement, but you could always have them hemmed. I know folks on other forums routinely do this. I'm considering copping another pair and taking in the legs, because I find a narrower leg opening looks better with loafers.

I'm actually wearing my pair of STF's right now. Over the weekend, I tried to wear an older pair of jeans I have, but I found the lower rise to be damn uncomfortable after wearing these 501s.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

dwebber18 said:


> Well I finally found a pair locally. Took me about an hour of digging in 2 different stores because the employees swore they didn't carry them, but knew what they were. Low and behold I found a few pairs at each store, so looks like I win. The size I purchased is the 40x38. I normally wear a 38/40 and in the regular preshrunk I favored the 40. I really wanted 36" inseam but I couldn't find it unfortunately. So I took them home and threw them in the wash on my hot/cold setting for 30 minutes. Took them out and wore them wet for about 30 minutes and they were snug in all the right places and seem to fit quite well and have a great stiff feeling. However they were still about 1.5"-2" too long. So I put them in the dryer on high for 10 minutes and took them out and they were still too long. So they went back in the washer on the warm/warm cycle then I wore them for about 2 hours until they were mostly dry. They are still too long so I think I'll wash them on hot/cold again tonight and then put them in the dryer on max heat to see if they can take up any more. They aren't bad with boots, but since they are still the bunch a little weird, but with loafers they will be too long and I'll end up fraying them. Anyone have and idea to get another inch or so out of the length?


My dry cleaner cut about an inch+ off the bottoms of my jeans, then took the hem/roll off the trimmed piece (very bottom edge), opened it and stitched it back on to the raw cut edge of my jeans. In other words, she spliced the original bottom/factory sewn hem back on to to my pants.

I don't think anyone can tell the difference.

asf


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> Anyone have and idea to get another inch or so out of the length?


Cuff'em for that rowdy look :icon_smile_wink: Actually, quite a few stf wearers like them a bit long so the can cuff the bottom and have the dark wash contrasted with the cuffs - Holdfast is a great example of this style over on the Fashion side of AAAC (but I don't think his are stf).


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I definitely did the cuff for most of yesterday, and while it looked pretty good I don't know that its for me. I gave them another wash in the hot/cold cycle and then 50 minutes on max heat in the dryer. I lost about another .5" in length doing this but with the possible stretch back out I'll have to go the cuff route. That will be fine though, people at work think I'm weird for dressing different/trad anyway so it won't be anything new, haha.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, consider this the last update.

After the first wear to get them to fit, I threw them in the wash on hot followed by dryer on hot. They fit very well, and seem rugged. In four wearings they are beginning to soften up.

My ultimate verdict? 501s must be trad. What changed my mind? 

1. They are a sturdy denim, and style seems unchanged for years (though this is not the case in reality).

2. As I wear them around town, I notice next to no one wearing this dark a denim.

3. They require some work and wear to get to their best look.

Anyhow, feel free to discuss further.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I cannot find STF in stores hereabouts--if there is an online source, please, someone, make it so.

Way, way long ago, when STF was the norm (it was once difficult to find pre-shrunk Levis), it was real simple: You knew what size it took--as memory serves, the length shrank much more than the waist--bought appropriately, washed 'em, threw them in the dryer and, voila, the perfect jeans. Like McDonalds: The standard was exacting and once you knew your size, buying the right pair was a no-brainer. This bathtub stuff is, due respect, from Mars.

The advantage of STF was--I suppose still is--durability. STF were serious jeans that lasted years with thrice-weekly wear, way longer than pre-shrunk. They were uncomfortable as hell for the first month or so, then, gradually, became part of you. Levis STF, in my estimation, are what all these fake-holes-made-with-acid-stones-who-knows jeans are based on. They are crass imitations of the original.

I've prattled on long enough. If someone has an online source for Levi 501 STF, please reveal.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

amazon.com and zappos.com both have a good selection of stf 501s.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you checked department stores? I have purchased STFs at Sears before, and seen them many times at JC Penney and Macy's.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

srivats said:


> Forgive me for asking this question: Do these STFs sit in the waist or on the hips? Or to ask a better question, can one buy them and get to shrink so that they sit on the waist?
> 
> I am a young guy but I do not wear jeans much because most of them sit on the hips. I do not like the way how tucked-in shirts look with most jeans.


Get some Wrangler cowboy cut rigid jeans. 13MWZR


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

You can do a retailer search on levi.com for a retailer near you. Also, JC Penny, Sears, Kohls, Macys, Dillards and many other stores carry them in stores and online. Around me none of the brick and mortar stores carry them that I have been able to find except for a seconds store in Gatlinburg, TN. But you can order them from any of the above mentioned stores. There are also quite a few online only retailers that sell them as well.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ASF said:


> My dry cleaner cut about an inch+ off the bottoms of my jeans, then took the hem/roll off the trimmed piece (very bottom edge), opened it and stitched it back on to the raw cut edge of my jeans. In other words, she spliced the original bottom/factory sewn hem back on to to my pants.


Sounds like a lot of unnecessary work to me. I've bought my jeans long and then hemmed them to the right length for many years and I've never been able to tell the difference from the factory sewn hem. Even though I don't wear STF jeans these days, I wore them for about 25 years. Heck, that's about all there was for much of that time.

Here is a typical pair of my jeans (Lee) that I had hemmed for $8.00 by the lady at the corner dry cleaners. It looks the same as the hems on all of my jeans over the years, STF Levis or otherwise, after a washing and some wearing. What am I missing?










Cruiser


----------



## LastMango (Jan 28, 2010)

*501's best for skinny dudes?*

This thread inspired me to re-try on 501's hoping I could wear them...but no dice. Maybe a better fit for the skinny types (i.e. 28-32 waist)?? But for me (34/35) they fit really tight thru the thighs. Any others with a similar take on fit?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

The jean market is teeming with skinny leg options, so you should have no problem. Many companies have websites listing such options.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got a pair and tried the bathtub thing. It worked but it was very silly.

Takes me back to my childhood, though. These things are STIFF.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

The 501 STF is my go to jean. Its the only jean under $50 that fits me almost perfectly. And, they don't have that stupid fake fading and all that other crud.

Anyway, on to the good advice.

Buy your actual waist size. It will stretch out even if it does shrink. So don't count on shrinkage there. Buy 1-2 inches longer in the inseam. It does shrink, but if it does, you can stretch it out by pulling.

To get maximum shrinkage and if your not going for the fading look, just wash them inside out in hot water and throw them in the dryer on high heat. Done. No need to sit in the bath tub.

To get the fading and creasing, you need to soak them in hot water. If your using the hot water from your tap, you need to do two shrinkings to get maximum shrinkage. Otherwise, if you have boiling water you throw in the tub to make it even hotter, it might only take one shrink session. Either case, I'm not sure if the boiling water damages the denim, it might, but they're only $30 jeans anyway, I'm not too concerned. I haven't noticed any adverse effects yet.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Really? Turning the jeans inside out helps keep them from fading? This is good to know, because I can't stand faded jeans.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> Really? Turning the jeans inside out helps keep them from fading? This is good to know, because I can't stand faded jeans.


They fade slower. Much slower, but they still fade eventually.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm no expert, but over the past 5 years I've had at least a dozen pairs of shrink-to-fits (my college job was very hard on jeans), pairs I washed weekly, pairs I never washed, and a pair I never even shrunk, my 2 cents:

-a couple years ago levis changed the fit of stf 501s, the new fit is tighter through the thighs and has less "anti-fit". I see it as an attempt to make the 501xx a bit more in line with all the skinny/slim jeans out there.

-the non stf 501s have changed too, they have a much lower rise, among other things.
I used to say that to find a good "post shrink" size find a pair of prewashed 501s that fit and size up accordingly.

-I don't buy into the bathtub soak method, it cool sounding, but a huge pain to do. 
I'm not sure it prevents your jeans from shrining any less.

As I see it it's good for: getting a head start on stretching out the legs, and getting a start on "setting" the creases, if you're into that sort of thing.

-Due to the of stretchy, adaptable nature of denim you can have a very different looking pair just by sizing up or down in the waist.

In the old, roomier stfs I would buy my true waist size, or even size down one, for a slimmer fit and to get rid of some of the anti-fit.

I plan on sizing up two on my next pair, for a roomier, 50s looking fit.

-Turning them inside out, and using woolite dark does help retain color, but by the 3rd or 4th wash they'll inevitably be about the same color as the dark pre-washed 501s, but if you're a bit conservative in your washing habits they can stay around that color for years.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

This is getting so complicated.

"I am Joe's shrink to fit 501s..."


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

KennethB said:


> This is getting so complicated.


I agree. If it had been this complicated back in the 50's and 60's I probably wouldn't have worn jeans. The most complicated thing I've ever done with a pair of jeans is to take them to the dry cleaners and have them hemmed up if they were too long. Heck, in the 70's we didn't even do that. We just took a pair of scissors and cut them off to the right length as I did in this picture from around 1974. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

KennethB said:


> This is getting so complicated.
> 
> "I am Joe's shrink to fit 501s..."


Agreed. Unless your going for the unique fade effects, just wash and throw in the dryer. Doesn't get simpler than that. They won't shrink much more (if any) if you wash with hot and dry on high.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

After the initial bath tub soak, I did go for the "Cruiser" method - tossing em in the washer on hot and dryer on hot.

While the bathtub method most likely helped, it did not shrink the jeans all the way – I don't think I could have withstood the temperature needed while they were on my body.


----------

